# Toilet Chemicals?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Is it true that you're not supposed to use chemicals in your loo because they have regulations about waste disposal that don't allow it?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it is, none of the Germans I have queued behind at the disposal point have heard of it! :? 

Dave


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Never had our contents checked!!


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We didn't have any problems last year, but I've recently bought the 2009 Bord Atlas and some of the Stelplatz have an entry which translates as "no chemicals"!


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

OK - thanks everyone


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Some sites (UK and Continental) will not allow formaldehyde based chemicals. One in UK (CC at Wharfedale) I know of insists on formaldehyde. (though I am not convinced that they mean it) I think that the confusion is with the very old phenol based chemicals (elsanol) that I doubt have been available for 20 years.
I think that you are safe everywhere with the usual non-formaldehyde based chemicals available in this country.


----------

